
Ask HN: Is there an open-source standard for resume entries? - johntiger1
Has there been any good portable, interoperable standard for defining the relationship between content and styling&#x2F;formatting of a resume? I know on certain resume builders, you have a distinction between the content and style, but these don&#x27;t seem to be portable across apps. Latex&#x2F;word could seem like a good option, but you still need to copy&#x2F;paste all of the info each time if you want to switch styles
======
itronitron
markdown to html to pdf has been very straightforward for me.

You can insert a css file in the html header to control section styling and
fonts.

